# Rod delima need Help!



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I have a Lamiglas gsh 102 2hx blank it is rated for 1/2-2oz. I have been holding on to this thing for 6 months trying to figure out what I am going to build it for. It feels like it would make an awesome pup rod for some 3/4 oz hopkins, or be a great rod for carolina riggin for some flatties.I havent test cast it yet, but I think that 2 would push it, not 100% sure yet. I have came to the conclusion that I am going to build it dual purpose. I am thinking of starting out with a blcag 20, then going to a blnag 16, 12, and 8 or 10 blags to teh end. I have built a 9' on that went blcag20, blnag 16, blnag12 blnag10's. I have only thrown a spinning reel with it and it throws like a rocket, even with such a drastic change of ring height on the choker. Gilly has thrown it before, it flat out throws. I havent mounted a conventional on it yet to see how it feels that way though. I am really just looking for some input of what you guys would do if it was your blank, It feels like a awesome blank and I want to get it right the first time. Any help is appreciated


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

I have a natural and irrational hatred of spinning rods. So all my rods are single purposed as conventional rods except those few occasions that only spinning work best like trout rods.

I've never tried a dual purpose setup but I imagine it's like a house boat. It can be a house or a boat, but isn't really good as either. I would pick one use and maximize the guides for that use. 

my $.02


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I have to agree with skunk on this one. I really don't like dual rung rods. They feel awkward either way you use them, and I would rather build the rod to be the best one way or the other.


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

I agree, build it one way or the other. The so-called dual purpose rods from what I have read work their best with spinners and braid line. I am building a spinning rod myself right now but decided to go with standard spinning guides because I use mostly mono line.


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

I have a set of the Fuji Alconite low profile surf guides but couldn't bring myself to use them.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I have aset of spinning and casting guides, I'de decided to take it out and put it through its paces and see what I think it should be after its taped up. I am proabably going to build it as a casting rod for carolina rigging for flounder and such, just going to see what it feels like when I get it mocked up


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Is this the same one I told you about way back? If so I have two one strung conv and one Spinner. You are more then welcome to try next time we get together.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Nah they were out, you did help me find this one though. I'm not real big on spinner myself so I think I will be happier with this one as a casting rod for carolina rigged finger mullet or something.


----------

